# My new Strat!!



## nilitara (May 2, 2008)

Hi all

She arrived this afternoon, my new 60s classic players, very happy, love that new guitar day feeling!!





































Nige


----------



## Brummie_Nige (Sep 5, 2011)

Gorgeous colour, Nige. I like rosewood necks too. Hope you get a chance to crank an amp up and give it a good seeing-to tonight! :thumb:


----------



## nilitara (May 2, 2008)

I'm working tonight, but will grab an hour or so before


----------



## Gruffs (Dec 10, 2007)

Lovely Strat, lovely colour.

Hope you get that sore finger feeling later matey.


----------



## President Swirl (Oct 23, 2011)

Nice mate, i have a Jackson Rhoads, and a Washburn acoustic.


----------



## kevin whittaker (May 16, 2011)

Very nice indeed mate, I have one in sunburst...


----------



## essjay (Mar 27, 2007)

Very nice indeed, would love to play........ no patience I'm a drummer like to bang things !


----------



## skiron (Jan 26, 2012)

will you throw some wax on it? ... at least on the body


----------



## nilitara (May 2, 2008)

skiron said:


> will you throw some wax on it? ... at least on the body


A couple of coats of colli, should see it right thru the winter months LOL!!


----------



## fretfret (Jul 31, 2009)

Exact model as mine, colour ect. lovely instruments.
You have great taste sir.


----------



## skiron (Jan 26, 2012)

nilitara said:


> A couple of coats of colli, should see it right thru the winter months LOL!!


http://www.fender.com.au/spa/meguiars/


----------



## nick.s (Dec 21, 2009)

Lovely example there fella! 

I sold one of my Strats last year, I miss it greatly (USA Deluxe). There is something about the mid/neck combo that sounds so perfect on these.


----------



## herbiedacious (Sep 27, 2010)

Is that Lake Placid Blue? Our guitarist has Yamaha copy in that colour. No rosewood neck though.Loves it.

Sent from my GT-I9100 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## nilitara (May 2, 2008)

fretfret said:


> Exact model as mine, colour ect. lovely instruments.
> You have great taste sir.


Great aren't they, it's my first Fender have been playing Les Paul's up to now


----------



## nilitara (May 2, 2008)

herbiedacious said:


> Is that Lake Placid Blue? Our guitarist has Yamaha copy in that colour. No rosewood neck though.Loves it.
> 
> Sent from my GT-I9100 using Tapatalk 2


It's called Sonic blue, really pale


----------



## Matt91 (Sep 25, 2011)

how are you finding the fretboard radius? must me a big change from a les paul 12" rad.


----------

